# AMT Re-Releasing Star Wars Kits?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

AMT Re-Releasing Star Wars Kits?

This link came up on another board:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/sda.htm

And take notice of the Kit Numbers AMT38314,
AMT38315, and AMT38316. New kits for Episode III?

Anyone else hear anything on this?

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Stevens International is also listing them so it looks like it's legit.

James


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Man, please let it be so!

I wonder if they will re-release older kits like 3PO or R2. Shouldn't Dave have some insider info? What about it Dave...

Whiter


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonder what kits it will be? I'd expect the best sellers first, that would mean the X-Wing.

Personally, I could really use the old Darth Vader, Star Destroyer, Snow Speeder, and AT-AT more than anything else, but I'm sure it won't be those. Maybe the Vader, as it ties in with the Episode 3 finale, but vehicle kits outsell most figures. The 3PO and R2 are also likely candidates.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The kits are listed at that link. Except the 3 new ones.

Lets hope they sell really well so RC/Ertl (AMT) will see there
is profit to be made in Sci-Fi.

And the DVD release of the Trilogy should help a lot.

James (who will buy his share)


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Even if they do not release the Vader, 3PO or R2, you can find the originals all the time on the e place for probably cheaper the the rerelaese prices... Nothing is stopping you from them now. I just won a snow speeder two months ago $3.50... Just a thought. Vader's been hard to win though. I made one years ago, with removable helmet and scarred head conversion but I gave to a friend for his birthday... I want one for myself.

Travis


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

found another link that has them listed:

http://www.leisure-time.com/amt.htm

Whiter


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

JamesDFarrow said:


> The kits are listed at that link. Except the 3 new ones.


OH!
Cool! Teach me not to check the links. So we will get the Speeder and Star Destroyer after all!

Think I'd rather thave the Fine Molds Slave 1, but nobody ever said whether it came with alternate pieces to do the OT version. Plus the price of it, this one will be a bargain to buy and detail.

And the Falcon coming out again - the last round of "are the resin/photo-etch upgrade kits still being made?" never got an answer. I think he said once he only does them during the summer, but does he still at all? 

The AT-ST is listed twice. Wonder if that menas one of the listings was supposed to be the AT-AT? EDIT: WHiter's ink has a listing for an AAT-AAT structor. So, the dinky version instead of the good one? Is that what a "structor" is? Oh, well, the rest is good.

Travis, thanks for the advice on ebay. I'd not bothered to look as I figured they'd be as expensive as all the Trek kits have become!


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

I'm still holding out for a Y-wing. I know it's a small snap kit but I'd like to fill out the collection without paying an arm and a leg online.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Did Fine Molds run dry? I was realy hoping for a Y-Wing from them - they even said they were doing a B-Wing. Seems their plans came to nothing. Bad sales? Too expensive to create? What happened?

Those three new ships, another big question is what quality will they be. Could be something really nice, like the Federation tank, Droid on Stap, or the Podracer. That Podracer was a great kit! Far nicer than we normally expect. OTOH, if it's going to be dinky snap-togethers again...remember the droid fighter trio? Four tiny pieces for each ship!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

dreamer said:


> OH!
> Cool! Teach me not to check the links.


 Apparently, you already know how not to!


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

The Tie fighters, STAP, Pod Racer and Tank I thought were great kits. 

Just as soon as we were getting some quality SW kits, they quit making them. Lets hope they pick up and improve from where they left off.

Whiter


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

dreamer said:


> Did Fine Molds run dry? I was realy hoping for a Y-Wing from them - they even said they were doing a B-Wing. Seems their plans came to nothing. Bad sales? Too expensive to create? What happened


I wouldn't jump to conclusions about FineMolds at this point -- I haven't heard anything about them dropping or not renewing the license. Remember, they never had a license to cover the U.S. I'd presume their license covers or covered Japan only.

On another note, what's up with the TIE Interceptor _diecast_ mentioned on at least one of those pages?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

AMT38314 NYA Episode III - New Tooling *TBD* Minimum Order = 1 10.27 Unavailable
AMT38315 NYA Episode III - NEW Tooling *TBD* Minimum Order = 1 13.01 Unavailable
AMT38316 NYA Episode III - NEW Tooling *TBD* Minimum Order = 1 20.55 Unavailable

What does "TBD" mean?


Whiter


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

To Be Determined?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Terminated By Deathstar?

Time Before Darth?

The Bantam Dennis?


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

I would hope that some of the new tooling would be one of the battle droids. The ones that can roll along like wheels and then unfold. They were cool. At one time you could buy a full size cardboard construct for about $115 but it was rather ridiculous.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Eagle,

Those were life size cardboard models sold by Dorling Kindersly as a promotion for Episode I. The license for selling them ran out in December 1999 and because of the cost and poor promotion, Dorling Kindersly was stuck with a ton of them. I talked to a person at DK and managed to get a few complete sets before they were destroyed. The set includes: R2, Pit Droid, Battledroid and the Droideka. I think they are VERY impressive, especially the battledroid. You really have to see one in person. 

While scanning the merchandising page on the official Star Wars site, I noticed that Advanced Graphics has the license to again make 2-D and 3-D paper standees so there may be more on the way. 


Whiter


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

dreamer said:


> Did Fine Molds run dry? I was realy hoping for a Y-Wing from them - they even said they were doing a B-Wing. Seems their plans came to nothing. Bad sales? Too expensive to create? What happened?
> 
> Those three new ships, another big question is what quality will they be. Could be something really nice, like the Federation tank, Droid on Stap, or the Podracer. That Podracer was a great kit! Far nicer than we normally expect. OTOH, if it's going to be dinky snap-togethers again...remember the droid fighter trio? Four tiny pieces for each ship!


Dreamer, what is a "Droid on Stap"? I see this word "STAP" on a few Posts here and I just can't Figure it out. 
THANKS,
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

lonfan said:


> Dreamer, what is a "Droid on Stap"? I see this word "STAP" on a few Posts here and I just can't Figure it out.


It's that flying thing that kinda sorta looks like a Bwing wing that carries a single battle droid in the early landing scenes on Naboo.
Off the top o' me head *S*ingle *T*roop *A*erial *P*latform? I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I thought those Episode 1 kits were great looking and very well made. I wish they had made different Pod Racers after Anakins. The Gungan sub was really neat as well. That STAP is impressive coming from Ertl, pretty big too. Its a toss up for fav kit, the Tank or STAP.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Oh Okay,Thanks now if they would rerelease the TIE Fighters (on the Death Star base) I NEVER saw these in person! The Photos look pretty cool. Were these ACTUALLY Made?

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah they were really released. In fact up until late last year there was a store just down the road from me selling them for 5 bucks a kit. I'm not an anal freak so I cant say how dead on they were but I thought they made a hell of a nice kit. It might have had the whozamawhatzit 1/35000 of a millimeter to the left but it still looked pretty good. :wave:


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

iamweasel said:


> I thought those Episode 1 kits were great looking and very well made. I wish they had made different Pod Racers after Anakins. The Gungan sub was really neat as well. That STAP is impressive coming from Ertl, pretty big too. Its a toss up for fav kit, the Tank or STAP.


IIRC AMT/ERTL had announced plans to release a kit of Sebulba's pod racer in scale with Anakin's, just before the plug was pulled on the license.

James


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

James Henderson said:


> IIRC AMT/ERTL had announced plans to release a kit of Sebulba's pod racer in scale with Anakin's, just before the plug was pulled on the license.
> 
> James


I would have loved Sebulba's racer in a kit. Well ,I cant complain I quess, I did get some of what I wanted in kit form.


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

iamweasel said:


> I would have loved Sebulba's racer in a kit. Well ,I cant complain I quess, I did get some of what I wanted in kit form.


AMT/ERTL had this kit and a kit of the Destroyer Droid ready for the 2000 line up, they were to be "pre-painted" kits. Sebulba's Pod Racer was to be in scale with Anakin's Pod Racer. The Destroyer Droid was to be packaged in the same sized box as the other Episode 1 "snap" kits. These were to be a part of the "pre-painted" model line that was cancelled along with the 3-piece Battle Droids set.

YO


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Usually by this time of year someone has found info on future PL stuff as well.
I take it that nobody has seen anything yet?
RCHTA isn't until Oct 15th? I don't think I can wait that long.
This umbrella a secrecy that has fallen over PL is really disturbing.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The "cone of silence" from PL has always been there.

We've been fortunate in the past when some distibutor or specialty vendor has posted pre-release info about the new kits, therefore forcing PL to "break" with the news prematurely. Maybe we'll be fortunate again.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

A 2 or 3 foot long Star Destroyer would be grand!

James


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

lonfan said:


> Oh Okay, Thanks now if they would rerelease the TIE Fighters (on the Death Star base) I NEVER saw these in person! The Photos look pretty cool. Were these ACTUALLY Made?





iamweasel said:


> Yeah they were really released...I'm not an anal freak so I cant say how dead on they were but I thought they made a hell of a nice kit.


Actually, this was one of AMT's better kits--almost as much detail as the Fine Molds kit.

It figures they'd re-release all these kits now that I've collected almost all of 'em already. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got a bunch of those TIEs on sale at HobbyHouse for $5 each. Gonna make a hell of an attack formation some day!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

dreamer said:


> And the Falcon coming out again - the last round of "are the resin/photo-etch upgrade kits still being made?" never got an answer. I think he said once he only does them during the summer, but does he still at all?


If you're referring to Jack Smith at FalconKits, he's back in business. After a much prolonged first-run with a new caster/supplier, he's begun shipping kits again. I received mine last week, and while I never saw the original version of his replacement kits up-close, these look pretty sweet! Some warpage to the longer parts, but nothing that can't be easily corrected, and I haven't found any air bubbles yet.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a relief! Been wondering what kit to get meself for Christmas, maybe it'll be his complete Falcon set. He still doing the photo-etch landing gear too?

I once asked a few years ago if he was going to do the gunwell interiors (back when the site was called "Spot's Rock") He said he hoped too, but it doesn't seem he was able to find the time.

Thanks for he info!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

A German guy is making resin gunwells.
Check the news section at Starshipmodeler.com ; there's also a review there too.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Saw them. They're good, but they're in the scale listed on the kit box. The FaclonKits parts assumes the Falcon to be a different scale than listed. There's a few websites about interiors and floorplans that tackle the imcompatibility between fullsized exterior mockups and interiors seen in the films, and debate what the scale should be.

It looks like there's no way to reconcile the placement of the gunwells and their access tube to the rest and remain true to the actual set, unfortunately. Someday when I have the talent for it, I want to build an interior for the Falcon, as complete as possible, based on the conjectured floorplans...whatever the best ones turn out to be.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One thing fer sher - the AMT Falcon cutaway kit has some serious interior errors. Especially around the gunwells.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The _Falcon_ would be one Fine Molds kit that I would really look forward to, if they ever had the courage to produce it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> The _Falcon_ would be one Fine Molds kit that I would really look forward to, if they ever had the courage to produce it.


I'll second that! And at their traditional 1/72 scale, it wouldn't take up too much shelf space. Hopefully we'll see it one day.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AFTER they release a few more fighters. I don't want to wait 3 years for a Falcon with no other releases in the meantime.

Hey, HiWay Hobby cleaned out their warehouse and put all their remaining Star Wars and Trek kits on the shelves. My god, it's like they never went away! The sci fi aisle's FULL again! Kazon Torpedoes and Maquis raiders EVERYwhere! :lol: Gold-plated TIE interceptors! All the kits that didn't sell. Some cutaway Falcons and speeder bikes,_ lots_a Enterprise Incidentseses, SW snap-kits, some DS9s and Defiants. I guess you could email scifiguy if you want anything.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

*from Retro rocket newsletter*

In December, expect Anakin's Podracer, the X Wing, Darth Vader's TIE 
Fighter, the Snowspeeder, AT-AT, Star Destroyer, and Millenium Falcon

Jan 2005 will have the Death Star.

Feb 2005 will have the AT-ST.

The Speeder Bike and Slave One are scheduled for April 2005

June 2005 will see the Naboo Fighter and there are also two new 
unannounced kits from the new movie scheduled.


----------



## bobbyfett (Jun 13, 2002)

How do you know this info? Is it just speculation or do you have a source? I certainly hope it's true.
Edit: Nevermind, I read the title "From Retro Rocket..." My bad.


----------



## B.Wildered (Apr 25, 2004)

*Retro Rocket?*

Gents,
What is the retro rocket newsletter, and how do I get one?
Respectfully,
Brian the fizzy cyst


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Can't believe Steve hasn't jumped in here already.

BW, go to http://www.culttvman.com/retrorockets.html for all the details. Even though Steve has only sent one of these out in the past four months, it's still a bargain at no cost to you!

Jim


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link, Arronax. Gonna go sign up.

Man, Star Wars kits back on the shelves. Guess I don't hafta sign up to eBay after all, eh?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think Steve is too busy telling people not to post links to threads at Hobbytalk over on his new board!!!


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Found this today. Scroll to the bottom

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByBrand/BrandDetail.aspx?OverallBrandID=AMT&CatID=PM


*Star Wars Sith-Jedi StarFighter* [AMT38361]
by RC 2 CORPORATION/ERTL in Plastic Models, Space
Not Yet Available
Due Early October

*Star Wars Sith-Arc 170* [AMT38362]
by RC 2 CORPORATION/ERTL in Plastic Models, Space
Not Yet Available
Due Early October

*Episode III - New Tooling TBD* [AMT38314]
by RC 2 CORPORATION/ERTL in Plastic Models, Space
 Not Yet Available
Due Early June

*Epidsode III - New Tooling TBD* [AMT38315]
by RC 2 CORPORATION/ERTL in Plastic Models, Space
Not Yet Available
Due Early June


What is the Sith-Arc 170???????

Whiter


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

"Star Wars Sith" is probably short for "Star Wars: Episode III:Revenge of The Sith".

Ok, so they're doing their own Jedi Starfighter. It wil be interesting to compare it to FineMolds.

Arc-170 is probably some kind of Clone Trooper fighter ship. In the Clone Wars cartooons that were on Cartoon Network earlier this year, the Clones had 3 winged fighters that looked similar to the Imperial Landing Craft that was added to the Tatooine sandtrooper shots in ANH:SE.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Ziz said:


> Ok, so they're doing their own Jedi Starfighter. It wil be interesting to compare it to FineMolds.


The starfighter from Ep III is much, much uglier than the Ep II starfighter done by FM.
http://www.sicqnus.com/news/Ep3JediStarfighter.jpg


Ziz said:


> Arc-170 is probably some kind of Clone Trooper fighter ship.


I strongly suspect it's this
http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/bts/artofrev/2004/08/artofrev20040823.html


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Man, that ARC thing is UGLY!

I sure hope one of the other new kits is the Blockade Runner.


Whiter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, do I see kitbashing possibilites THERE!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I do, however, like the starfighter! Nice!

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Man, do I see kitbashing possibilites THERE!


What IS that ugly thing?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It kinda looks like an early model design for what would eventually become the X-Wing.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Just went back to:

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByBrand/BrandDetail.aspx?OverallBrandID=AMT&CatID=PM

Looks like the release dates have been pushed back to June at the earliest (from December). The movie comes out when, early May. They have only known for three years that this movie was coming. Corporate Genius.


Whiter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

$30 for the death star?!!? $30 for an 8-piece soccer ball that's not even a good soccer ball?

If they're smart, they'll cancel that.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A local hobbyshop still has two _Deathstar_ kits for $20 each.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I passed on those Death Star kits at 5 bucks at KB's a couple years ago. I certainly wouldnt pay 20, and 30 is obsurd.


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

I would assume that the two new kits from Episode 3 (Jedi StarFighter, and the Arc 170) will be "snap-fast" kits (molded in color) in 1/48 scale, and the total of "4" new kits is a mistake made by whom ever listed them on that site.

I'm sure we will be getting all the details now that the teaser trailer has been released (which was mighty cool if you ask me, that one ship putting out the fire on the other, and that "white" wrinkled guy looks cool!!). 

YO


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Man, do I see kitbashing possibilites THERE!



If you watch carefully in the "Revenge of the Sith" teaser trailer, you can see one of these ships do a flyby. The fighter is originally from the designs for Episode 2. based on the fighters of WW2.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Don't know if everybody saw this:

http://www.culttvman.com/amt_ertl_racing_champions.html

It seems that PL had a stake in the development of the new Star Wars kits. The Jedi Starfighter looks cool but that Droid Tank is FUGLEY! I hope they make the Tantive, us Star Wars modelers have only been asking for it forever. Also, the common characters thru all six movies has been R2 and 3PO and why these aren't scheduled to be re-released is way beyond me. The R2 kit would KILL in sales (at least 4 from me).

Here's to hope....

Whiter


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

John P said:


> $30 for the death star?!!? $30 for an 8-piece soccer ball that's not even a good soccer ball?
> 
> If they're smart, they'll cancel that.


Ah, but think of the conversion possibilities . . . 










That's the Heart of Gold from "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" movie.

Jim


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Cancel bad, not wanted soccer ball, add much wanted R2. How about it Tom/Dave!

Whiter


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Wasn't there a Bust of Vader (in Kit form) Availible? This one had Sound Effects or Lights (IIRC)

John/Lonfan


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Yeah, it was about 1/4 scale, Action Vader Model. It had light-up eyes and made a breathing sound. Very cool model. I scored one off the e-place a few years ago. I don't know for sure but I don't think that model was out very long. Lord only knows why that one won't be released. Revenge of the Sith, the birth of Vader...seems only natural. I'll see if I can find a picture.

Whiter


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Lon,

linky:

http://www.starwarsmodels.com/DarthVaderBust.html

picture of box...

http://www.starwarsmodels.com/images/boxes/vaderbust.jpg



Now wouldn't that be a cool Star Wars release!?! Listening RC2!?!


Whiter


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Arronax said:


> Ah, but think of the conversion possibilities . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for real? I liked the one in the TV series. I saw the teaser trailer. Big deal. When you see one Earth blow up, you seen them all.:freak:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Is that for real?


Well, it's actually only concept art but, hey, if you don't like that idea, you could always build a head for a large scale Marvin the Paranoid Android with the Death Star kit!










Jim
(just trying to bring a little optimism to this whole AMT Death Star thing)


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Ha! I love that slight, downtrodden slump he has in that picture. That posture is how I've always pictured him standing. Very subtle. 

Dan


----------

